# hi guys new on the gold stuff



## arealsax (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Guys I am new in this bussiness but I have access to computer scraps , I already use the AR to recover gold but I am stock after the process ends and I neutrolize the AR with SODIUM METASULFITE I have got to the point till the solution turns dark brown but I dont get any gold drop in the botton of the beaker what I am missing please ? Any info will be acepted


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 18, 2010)

Have you tested with stannous chloride?

What color was the solution before you added the bisulfite?

What did you process?

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 18, 2010)

arealsax said:


> I already use the AR to recover gold but I am stock after the process ends and I neutrolize the AR with SODIUM METASULFITE


AR is neutralized with urea,not bisulfite.


----------



## arealsax (Dec 18, 2010)

Urea ? you see I am a newbie Ok ure and then I use the metabisulfite right?
Thanks A lot


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 18, 2010)

Metabisulfate


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 18, 2010)

samuel-a said:


> Metabisulfate


Oh Im sorry I am still new at this. :roll:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 18, 2010)

arealsax said:


> Urea ? you see I am a newbie Ok ure and then I use the metabisulfite right?
> Thanks A lot



Urea, yes. mic was correct and then you can use your sodium metabisulphite. Please go to the guided tour link in Steves post and also download Hoke's and do some more reading.

Thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 18, 2010)

And you can start here.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=8379&p=79127&hilit=metabisulfite#p79127


----------



## arealsax (Dec 22, 2010)

guys where I can wacht a video where I can learn step by step of gold recovery from computers parts because I am doing it but I am not sure what I am missing


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 22, 2010)

Depends on what you are processing. Different part's require differrent processes. Look for Lazersteves web site he ahs videos that will help you a lot.


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 22, 2010)

mic said:


> samuel-a said:
> 
> 
> > Metabisulfate
> ...




Darn it... this is the one thing that i'm always confused about... 
thanks for correcting me mic.


----------



## arealsax (Jan 4, 2011)

guys how i know when the AR is already neutralized after i added the urea and is ready to be precipitate with the sodium metabisulfate for the gold drop?


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 5, 2011)

Add one pellet of urea and look how does it react to the solution.

If you get no reaction, then this mean your AR is neutralized and you are ready to drop the gold, test your solution before dropping the gold, the test will tell you if you have gold in there and may help you estimate concentration.
If it react violently (fizzing & bubbling) then you still haven't neutralized the AR completely and you should add more until no reaction.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 5, 2011)

I have never used Urea with AR, I use controlled additions of nitric/ nitrates to limit the free nitric in my reaction. If you never add too much nitric, you will never need to kill the excess with urea.

This method also saves on chemcial costs as you will never need urea and you will use the least amount of nitric required in your reactions.

Steve


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 5, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> I have never used Urea with AR, I use controlled additons of nitric/ nitrates to limit the free nitric in my reaction. If you never add too much nitric, you will never need to kill the excess with urea.
> 
> This method also saves on chemcial costs as you will never need urea and you will use the least amount of nitric required in your reactions.
> 
> Steve




Steve, We should cast your words in stone !

I as well never used urea, never even bought it...


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been using that method for 31 years. Never used urea. Only boiled down a few times - when my head was somewhere else and I added too much nitric.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 5, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> I've been using that method for 31 years. Never used urea. Only boiled down a few times - when my head was somewhere else and I added too much nitric.



I learned this from you Chris, and I apply this same principle to any reaction where I use an oxidizer now. I used to hate evaporating down solutions before you posted this years ago.

Thank you,

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 6, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> I've been using that method for 31 years. Never used urea. Only boiled down a few times - when my head was somewhere else and I added too much nitric.


I'm sure Chris means he EVAPORATED, not "boiled down", which _sends the wrong message_.

Harold


----------



## amon13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello friends im new (sorry for my english im from Bulgaria)
so i read some stuff from: Refining Precious Metal Wastes C[1][1].M Hoke
and also i serch in the net for refining gold from scrab boards and i think that i understand the process :
1.Aqua regia in the flask
2.put the scrab boards in aqua regia
3.wait 5-6 hours 
4.moving the solution in other flask
5.put the Mg
6.wait
7.Filtering
8.taking the powder end melt and done.

Please if im wrong tell me 
thanks....


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 14, 2011)

amon13 said:


> Hello friends im new (sorry for my english im from Bulgaria)
> so i read some stuff from: Refining Precious Metal Wastes C[1][1].M Hoke
> and also i serch in the net for refining gold from scrab boards and i think that i understand the process :
> 1.Aqua regia in the flask
> ...



You have some more reading to do before you get started.
You shouldn't do whole boards to start with.
Check Lazersteve's videos and study the forum some more before you do anything. Just accumulate more scrap while you read and learn.
Have patience and you will avoid mistakes.. 

Jim


----------



## amon13 (Feb 14, 2011)

I live near by the factory for PCB so i have many
thank you very much Jim i will serch for this videos.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 14, 2011)

amon13 said:


> I live near by the factory for PCB so i have many
> thank you very much Jim i will serch for this videos.



This is Steve's website for the videos;
http://www.goldrecovery.us/


His signature line has a link to guided tour link;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=8


----------



## qst42know (Feb 16, 2011)

amon13 said:


> I live near by the factory for PCB so i have many
> thank you very much Jim i will serch for this videos.



It's not the quantity of boards you have that matters. Processing whole boards is not recommended because it will effect your ability to recover the metals present.


----------



## dtectr (Feb 17, 2011)

qst42know said:


> amon13 said:
> 
> 
> > I live near by the factory for PCB so i have many
> ...


Dear amon13,
"Garbage In - Garbage Out".

I do not know how well that expression translates, my friend, but the meaning is this:
If all you want to recover is gold, silver & maybe the *P*latinum *G*roup *M*etals (*PGM*), you don't want to introduce, copper, tin, lead, nickel, iron/steel, perhaps even nasty plastic residues to your chemicals. It is frustrating, wastes chemicals, is very time consuming, sometimes it is even more dangerous, & affects the final purity of your product.

I am still very new at this, but I learned one thing early on - you can't hurry up & learn a complicated process so that you can quickly make a lot of money while precious metals are selling at record highs. If you take the necessary time to learn it correctly, you can still profit regardless of what happens to prices, within reason.

A VERY wise investment would be lazersteve's "How To ..." DVDs, available from his website, as well as GoldSilverPro's electronic book on processing gold & silver scrap. We are not demanding that you buy something before we'll help you. These are just very valuable tools which will pay for themselves many times over.

Look up Harold_V's posts that give specific and tested instructions. He was able to retire at 54 years of age because of his learned skills in refining, and he graciously shares his knowledge here.

Please take this advice in the spirit it is offered - we are here to help you, but you must first do your homework, too.

I wish you luck & success in your venture & please keep us up to date on how you are progressing.
dtectr


----------



## amon13 (Feb 17, 2011)

dtectr said:


> qst42know said:
> 
> 
> > amon13 said:
> ...



Ok thank you guys after watching the dvds of steve and reading Refining Precious Metal Wastes C[1][1].M Hoke and some useful post in the forum i realised that i must learn more before do anything .
Nobody is born with knowledge.
I am so glad that you are here and helping people who want to know thanks again.(sorry for my english)

greetings from Bulgaria


----------



## amon13 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think that i must start with removing Solder Mask -now i know how :lol:


----------



## dtectr (Feb 17, 2011)

You have a good attitude & patience. If you have a place to store them, why not collect the PCBs for now. You can learn by processing different parts as you become more familiar with individual processes. I am helping a friend of mine process PCBs he picked out of the trash 18 years ago! People thought he was crazy when gold was$360 USD/ounce. Now thats it is nearly $1400 USD, all of a sudden he is much smarter!

good luck & let us know how we can help.
sincerely
dtectr


----------

